# Onions



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Hey all! I'm hoping one of the more experienced foodies can help me with this. There are 25 Lb bags of yellow onions for sale in my area for a really low price, and I'm wondering if it's worth my time to grab a bag or two. If I did, what would be the best way to preserve them and how long would they keep? 

Thanks, everybody! I'm learning a ton from you all.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Dehydrating is the best way to preserve them. I would grab at least one bag if it was me. You can always get two bags, dehydrate one and put the other one in your cellar. Depends on how quickly you would use them.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I thought about dehydrating too; but 50#?  That's a lot of drying. Don't do that in your house. You'll never want to look at an onion again. :eyebulge:


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

i have also canned some just so i have them on hand,but i dehydrate most of them. great find.:2thumb:


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Pickled onions. Lots of recipes out there for whole, baby, sliced, diced, you name it.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

We buy 3 25lbs sacks of Candy Sweet onions every September.
Last year we ate the last one in April.
We just put them in the insulated pump house hanging on a nail.
Not sure how well yellow onions would keep.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

You might as well buy 'em. Onions can go in tons of dishes to add flavor and nutritional value. Very versatile food.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

We buy our onions in bulk too. We can get it at 1/4th the cost per pound by buying in 50 lb bags. So, I figure if I lose one or two, I'm still better off. Onions like to be stored cool and dry. So if you have a spare bedroom or unused space in your house, that would work fine. (My root cellar book says ideal would be 33-50 degrees and 60-70% humidity, but I have found that "good enough" works pretty good too). Put them into a smaller mesh bag or box with holes in it so the air can get to them. I like to store them one row high in some boxes that stack on each other so I can see the ones that I need to pull out. Also, onions that store well are usually the ones that are stronger vs the ones that are sweeter. The sweet Walla Wallas and such don't store well long term no matter what you do.


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

We grow our own onions...........LOTS OF THEM. I think we pulled out 300 this season.

We hang a large mesh bag downstairs for fresh........and dehydrate the rest for soups, sauces, stews, roasts.


----------



## GPER (Oct 28, 2008)

I have frozen whole and diced vadalia onion, they are good to cook with and potato salad.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I freeze some as well. Not too much, but the rest, I dehydrate. Use them in all soups! 

Small batch, I'll dehydrate inside, but large amounts, outside.


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

You all are so great! I think I'm going to make the leap and buy 'em. I'll probably dehydrate some, store some in the basement, and freeze some. I'm glad I joined this forum, or I would be far less adventurous when it comes to prepping. Thanks, folks!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

onion powder comes to mind too


----------

